# HELLFIRE



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Recived my new Fox Pro hellfire today-----Now I've got to learn how to use it--was fun selecting 75 sounds to put on it probably will never use them all---been going threw them all day and there's a few Maggie liked---most she didn't pay any att to-----My brother also recived his new caller today --He bought JS new e-call---sounds great --I like the set-up----Well I needed a new toy--I have a spitfire -zr-2, xr-6-nx-3 and the first model fox pro came out with the model 48----I still like the old girl and use it mose times---I'll give a report on the Hellfire this winter---sb*


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Awsome Skip, getting new toys is what its all about








Mark


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

New toys are a good thing. I know what you mean about choosing sounds. It isn't easy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

dang Skip ! are you setting up quadraphonic sound out in them woods ?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

I think you'll like it alot, Skip....

I picked different sounds than what I had for my Spitfire ( 3 cards at 24 sounds/card) & just added all the Spitfire sounds to the Hellfire..


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*When I play [B81] Baby Turkey Trio Maggie[springer] goes Ballistic---she doesn't pay much notice to most but this sound brings her over every time and she's looking for the sound--Bet this sound would work great in those heavy called areas-----sb*


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Things are surely taking a turn for the better Skipper, you've more then earned it.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

youngdon said:


> dang Skip ! are you setting up quadraphonic sound out in them woods ?


----*Don good one ha haa-BUT I do like using 2 callers at the same time--It works well --even in crow calling-----Doesn't make a difference if you us 2 e-calls or 1 E and a hand call at the same time--It works







-------sb*


----------

